# Sump Guard/ Bash Plate T30



## 3xtrailfil (May 12, 2015)

Hi all, first post so take it easy :nerd:

Does anyone know where I can get a sump guard for my X-Trail Manual T30 2005 nowdays? cheers!

Filipe - Perth WA
Nissan X-Trail T30 2005


----------



## sumpguard (Apr 10, 2016)

Nissan X-Trail Steel Engine Sump Guard

Sump guard for the protection of the: engine, gearbox, radiator
It has an opening for the oil sump, so it's removal won't be necessary to change the oil.
Made out of 3 mm thick steel plate.
Screws, nuts, clips, all fastening accessories are included.
Against corrosion all sump guards are powder coated.
The exterior of the sump guard is provided with steel reinforcements, which increases the resistance to impact.


----------

